# iPod vers iPad 2 ?



## vampire1976 (13 Mars 2011)

Une amie va s'offrir l'iPad 2. Elle a l'iPod nano (le dernier) et aimerait faire de l'iPad son seul ordi...

Voilà la question : Est-ce possible de transférer les musique d'un iPod nano dernier cris vers l'iPad 2, de même les photos d'un appareil numérique à l'ipad 2 ?

Merci bien


----------



## Cocodu31840 (13 Mars 2011)

On ne peut rien synchroniser avec un iPad, ni importer de musique a partir d'un iPod, ya pas iTunes dessus ;-), l'ipad se comporte comme un gros iPod touch sur ce point


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2011)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Voilà la question : Est-ce possible de transférer les musique d'un iPod nano dernier cris vers l'iPad 2, de même les photos d'un appareil numérique à l'ipad 2 ?


Comme avec son iPod nano, faut passer par iTunes pour la synchro de son (futur) iPad


----------



## cmoi-20 (14 Mars 2011)

Il est cependant possible de transférer des photos directement vers l' iPad 2 avec le kit de connexion d'appareil photo Apple.


----------



## vampire1976 (14 Mars 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.

C'est franchement dommage, car cela réclame d'avoir un ordi... Et si on veut acheter un iPad sans devoir passer par un ordi PC ou Mac, c'est dommage;


----------



## Valmente (16 Mars 2011)

un ipod touch c'est pareil : ne pas avoir d'ordi limite grandement les choses


----------

